# Anyone have experience with slingbox?



## bfquad (Mar 26, 2006)

If its being discussed on another forum, which one?

Thanks


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Search is your friend! 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?searchid=346678


----------

